# Word of the Day:  Clinomania



## Ruthanne

Clinomania (n.)​Excessive desire to stay in bed. Example: I definitely have clinomania; I love sleeping, making mornings a struggle for me.


----------



## ohioboy

That's me. Actually, I coined the word, no surprise.


----------



## RubyK

If you are obsessed with sleeping or have an intense desire to stay in bed, you could be suffering from a condition called _clinomania._


----------



## Aunt Marg

A clinomania (c) I am not. LOL!


----------



## ohioboy

Aunt Marg said:


> A clinomania (c) I am not. LOL!


I'm a Reclinomaniac, ah that easy chair.


----------



## Buckeye

When I was in high school I had a severe case of clinomania, but my mother cured it with a bucket of cold water.


----------



## Ruthanne

Buckeye said:


> When I was in high school I had a severe case of clinomania, but my mother cured it with a bucket of cold water.


I had the same issue and my stepfather threw a pan of water on me!


----------



## Patch

Do they have pills that will induce clinomania??  Retired almost 5 years and I'm still up between 4:00 and 4:30 a.m. every morning.... 7 days/week.  It's the prettiest and quietest part of the day.  The dog is even too lazy to get up with me!  I do enjoy rising early, though.  Our group has the first tee time every morning and it gets me to the golf course in plenty of time.

On second thought, forget those clinomania pills.  I'll keep getting up early, if you please!  :>)


----------



## chic

Ruthanne said:


> Clinomania (n.)​Excessive desire to stay in bed. Example: I definitely have clinomania; I love sleeping, making mornings a struggle for me.


Sleeping is one of my favorite things to do and I see nothing wrong with it. The body and mind heal themselves during sleep. I feel so refreshed and physically stronger after I've slept really well.


----------



## dobielvr

Omg...they have a word for it!

Get outta here lol


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Clinomania, it's a desire, not a crime!


----------

